
Show HN: Todo Tab – A simple todo list on new tab with activity colouring - jaisonjustus
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/todo-tab/ljkjodkdilmmlaiphehiceeblnnndhnd?ref=hn
======
jaisonjustus
This tool is a 3-hour hack that I did to solve my problem of concentration. It
will be helpful for some one who has a similar problem.

Features:

\- Simple, Clean & Minimal: No login, No permission, No big background images.

\- Psychological move to concentrate: I tried using a lot of to-do apps, but
It was hard for me to remember even the name and not a big fan of using
mobile, I use only a laptop. Even on the laptop, I spent most of the day on
the browser and design tools. So I thought of Hijacking my new tab with a to-
do list. And when ever I open a new tab the todo list will come and it always
reminds me about the tasks to do.

\- Activity colouring: parse and colour a standard set of activities like
mail, reply, call, draft, discuss, and 12 more. With the colouring, you can
identify the activities quickly from the list.

